# Travelling Shadow Puppet show needs folks to punk mail some flyers! (Anyone near the Bay Area?)



## annie (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey, if anyone is anywhere near the bay area over the next two weeks--even as far south as santa cruz--who willl be heading further south down the California coast, we could really use someone who could put up a few flyers for our show at cafes or on telephone poles. Not too many flyers, maybe five or ten a person, nothing crazy, we're just trying to stir up some interest before we actually arrive in town. The tour is going to be made on bikes and we are going to perform music and a shadow puppet show along the way. It would be cool to hand off some flyers to someone who was traveling ahead of us by faster methods. We plan to leave the bay area within two weeks and complete the journey within two months. Let me know if you can help us out! Maybe we could arrange a trade, at the moment we probably can't pay you cash. Thanks!
Sincerely,
Taran Tella


----------

